# I wonder how other INFPs look like :(



## kingofrice (Mar 31, 2015)

Ive never met them before. 
Do you guys look... 'normal'? 

People tell me I look very shy and reserved :/ 

Does other INFPs look shy too? 


(Sorry for posting like 20 times a day.. my curiousity.. just.. cant help it..  )


----------



## hoobster4 (Apr 8, 2015)

From what I've seen from INFP facebook groups, INFP tend to appear shy and timid, with a slight smile. I notice that they wear quite neutral to black tones, with hints of blue, purples, and occasionally an orange.
It seems that many INFP have mousy brown, "I'm just an observer" type hair. (INFP are awesome tho, please don't take offence to this)

This is just observation, not fact.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Some of us are lone wolves and can't give 2 craps about it

If you see someone at a metal show, looking totally out of place, alone, and a gender minority, but moshing anyway, possibly an INFP

Just saying, it's the Fi acting out


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

xNFPs in their natural habitat:


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

kingofrice said:


> Ive never met them before.
> Do you guys look... 'normal'?
> 
> People tell me I look very shy and reserved :/
> ...


Avoid using terms like normal around most INFPs or you'll get an hour long emotional rant about social constructs and how there is not such thing as normal or everybody is normal, depending on their mood.

So to me your use of the word normal and concern about being normal means you're perfectly normal. :wink:

We learn by asking questions. Best of luck on your discoveries!


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Was "normal" an April Fools gag? 

In all seriousness though, INFPs look dy-no-mite.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

Being a 4w3sx/so I don't really relate to the shy, timid idea of an INFP. It's really important for me to create an image that others would notice and appriciate. I wear a lot of black and dark colors and pay close attention to the overall easthetics, prefer extravagant and unusual pieces of clothes. My overall vibe that I give to people is confidant and sociable, just like an e3.


----------

